

Facebook acquires sport data firm SportStream - debugunit
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25426238

======
pre-show-mac
How creepy of faceblock to put up a mural made of tiles of their users
pictures! As if anyone would agree to that. What bunch of f __kin ' creepos.

edit: how many of those pix are from underage people, and/or people that have
committed suicide from being hassled on faceblock?

